# Остеохондроз шейного отдела



## Juli15 (11 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте.Делала МРТ головного мозга и позвоночника.поставили диагноз остеохондроз шейного отдела..также защемление ввехняго отдела шеи.меня беспокоят такие симптомы:стянутость головы,глазниц,лба,шум в ушах  и тошнота.боли в затылке,шее,глазах.прописывали уколы кокарнит делала но никак.сейчас пью вестибо. Каждый день делаю зарядку.подскажите как от этих симптомов избавиться?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Мар 2017)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы, течение заболевания. обращения к врачам и установленные диагнозы.
Покажите снимки МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2017)

@Juli15, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Juli15 (13 Мар 2017)

На данный момент беспокоют: стянутость лба и головы,также боль в затылке,шум в ушах.пью вестибо.до этого назначали диклоберл и уколы кокорнит


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2017)

Подробно! 
Нужны снимки, а не протоколы МРТ.


----------

